# A Disappointing Terrorist Group



## MA-Caver (Mar 3, 2010)

*Got this off a friend's Facebook status ... :lol: 
*

*So there's an Islamic separatist group in the Philippines with an armed faction that's around 7,000 strong: the Moro Islamic Liberation Front. I wonder how many young Filipinos were disappointed after joining because they thought they'd be "hooking up with MILF."*


----------



## Flea (Mar 4, 2010)

That reminds me of another horrifying news item:

_An illegal dog fighting ring in Essex has folded after inexperienced criminals attempted to set up a vicious dog fighting ring using golden retriever puppies. Romford police arrested seven suspects yesterday and removed a large quantity of dog-fighting paraphernalia including six spiked dog collars, dog bowls labelled Killer, Psycho and Tyson, and six cute puppies with a quantity of extra soft toilet tissue._


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 4, 2010)

Flea said:


> That reminds me of another horrifying news item:
> 
> _An illegal dog fighting ring in Essex has folded after inexperienced criminals attempted to set up a vicious dog fighting ring using golden retriever puppies. Romford police arrested seven suspects yesterday and removed a large quantity of dog-fighting paraphernalia including six spiked dog collars, dog bowls labelled Killer, Psycho and Tyson, and six cute puppies with a quantity of extra soft toilet tissue._


That falls under "stupid criminals thread" or "they walk among us". 

Purty idiotic if you ask me. Heh..


----------

